
Hacking Team’s Leak Helped Researchers Hunt Down a Zero-Day - celere
http://www.wired.com/2016/01/hacking-team-leak-helps-kaspersky-researchers-find-zero-day-exploit/
======
_droptable_
Original article by Kaspersky Labs here:
[https://securelist.com/blog/research/73255/the-mysterious-
ca...](https://securelist.com/blog/research/73255/the-mysterious-case-of-
cve-2016-0034-the-hunt-for-a-microsoft-silverlight-0-day/)

------
fencepost
Interesting takeaways:

* Netflix went with Silverlight?

* People building SCADA systems went with Silverlight?

* What got it found is leftover debugging code in an exploit proof-of-concept (possibly) "borrowed" from someone else.

~~~
evan_
Netflix used Silverlight for their streaming product in browsers for _years_ ,
because it offered DRM they couldn't get from other streaming solutions.

It was certainly the only reason I ever installed Silverlight, and I suspect I
was not alone.

~~~
fencepost
Interesting, and I never noticed because A) I don't have a Netflix
subscription and have intentionally avoided installing Silverlight (and Flash,
except within Chrome) and B) the PCs I deal with on a daily basis don't have
any business need for it so Silverlight's never been installed on them either
for the most part.

